# Amounts of EO in soap



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Sep 23, 2014)

This has been asked I am sure...please point me in the direction of where if you'd like 
But, I was wondering what the amounts are. I was thinking for milder oils it was .75 ppo and for stronger oils like clove, peppermint, euc, etc it is .5 ppo. Does that sound right? And how does that work if you are blending? Like a Rosemary/Grapefruit? 2oz grapefruit and 1 oz rosemary (for a 4lb batch)? Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 23, 2014)

Brambleberry has a fragrance calculator, and it includes a lot of EOs. The website is closed for maintenance so I can't post the link.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 23, 2014)

I usually use the Brambleberry scent calculator (at http://www.brambleberry.com/ but the site is down for maintenance - on the left side bar almost all the way down). Even if I didnt buy the same scent from BB, they probably have that scent or similar there - most EO's have the same usage rate, and it also gives you amounts for strong, medium and light. And it gives amounts in weights, drops or milliliters so I can use my little graduated cylinder.

Whatever amount you are using - its that same amount for a blend. So if your calcs say 2 oz total and you have a blend of 4 EO's in equal ratios it would be .5 oz of each.


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 25, 2014)

I wanted to know the same question as was a bit confused. EO's shouldnt be used on skin in more than 3% dilution, as a rule. But 3% in soap isnt going to give much of a scent??????


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

I use the 0.5 oz PPO rule except for potentially irritating EOs.  Unless it is a citrus EO, it is plenty.

Citrus EOs require some special handling.  They will fade away rapidly unless "anchored" with something.  I am still working on this concept, so I have no firm answers for you on what and how much.  Maybe someone else with actual experience will be kind enough to help with how to anchor citrus EOs.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe the adopted usage rate for eo's on this forum is 3% in soaps, for anchoring I use lemongrass and litsea for citrus blends and they work well. I have also used patchouli in small amounts to anchor floral scents.


----------

